# حركات البنات عشان يتهربو من المذاكرة ايا&#1605



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

*حركات البنات عشان يتهربو من المذاكرة ايا&#1605*

الثلاث وجبات الرئيسية لازم تقعد عليها أول وحده وماتقوم الا آخر وحده جوعانة المسكينة ياحراااام ،، واحيانا تزيد وجبات اضافية اذا كانت المادة دسمة . 

2.تقعد تسوي نفسها طفشانه وتعبانه ويااااااربي مو قادرة اذاكر مدري وشفيني حاسة بكتمة يمه 00الظاهر احد قاري علي والا صاكني عين 000 تقعد امها تقول باسم الله عليك000 تعالي اقرا عليك يابنيتي00 
كل هذا عشان اذا سقطت يقولون عين 00 

3.بعضهم ينزل عليها وسواس نظافة ايام الامتحانات تتسبح الصبح والليل وتستشور شعرها كل مرة طبعا مايصير تخليه يخترب وبكره كيف تروح الجامعة والكتاب على برد طبعا هذي من واجباتها اليومية ماتقدر تتركهاعشان تذاكر مايصير0 

4.هذي تترك الكتاب على صوب وتقوم تقيس فساتين السهرات اللي عندها عشان بعد الاختبارات على طول فيه عرس فلانه بنت فلان لازم تحدد وش تلبس من الحين 000لا وبعضهم ليلة الاختبار عند الخياطة رايحه تسوي بروفه 00 
الله من قل الدبره بس0 

5.وبعضهم تنزل عليها صلة الرحم فجأه تقوم تكلم وحده من صديقاتها القدامه مال ايام الروضه من زمان ماكلمتها 000تبي تشوف وش صار عليها وتشغلها عن المذاكره 00 

6.وهذي تنزل عليها الشطارة فجأة تقوم تسوي العشا لاهلها00وتغسل الصحون عن الشغالة وتقولها روحي رقدي انتي خلاص انا اكمل00 

7.وهذي مبتليها ربي بالتلفون قالبتها تشات حشا مو مسجات وماتوتعي حق روحها الا قبل الفجر بساعتين00 

8.وهذي المسكينه اللي من قل الحيله تعور القلب لاقفلت معها قضبت المخده ونامت ولين تصحى تقول يووووووه راحت علي نومه00 

9.وهذي ايام الامتحانات تنزل عليها حالات غريبه كل شوي مشتهيه اكله معينه وماتلقى السواق الا رايح ياي رايح ياي 00000يعني اذاكر 00وامها ايه يابنيتي وش تبين بس 000قال ايش تبي تساعدها عشان تفتح نفسها للمذاكرة وما تدري ان كل السالفه عيارة 000هالنوع من البنات ماتنتهي الامتحانات الا وهي زايده 4 كيلو0

:t11: :t11: :t11: ​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 يناير 2006)

هههههههههه
اخيرا عرفت سبب سقوط البنات


----------



## ميرنا (12 يناير 2006)

*لا اصمله عليكم قال مش بتعملو كدا 


يعم مينا اللى بته من بلور ميحدفش الناس بطوب*


----------



## zaki (12 يناير 2006)

*صدقنى  يا  مينا  دا  كلام

احنا  ايام  الجامعة  اللى  يادوب  لسة  مخلصنها   كانوا  البنات  بينزلوا  من  الامتحان  بيعيطوا  واحنا  نحايلهم  ونؤلهم  معلش

وتعالى  بقا  يوم  النتيجة  تلاقيهم جيبين  تقديرات  واحنا  نحمد  ربنا  لو  يادوب  مقبول 

 دا  لو  مش  شايلين  مواد  معانا   :t6: 


هما  دول  البنات  دحيحة  مذاكرة   وياكلوا  الكتب  أكل  :close_tem 

  ومكارين  بصورة  تفوق  الوصف*


----------



## ezzzak (12 يناير 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *صدقنى  يا  مينا  دا  كلام
> 
> احنا  ايام  الجامعة  اللى  يادوب  لسة  مخلصنها   كانوا  البنات  بينزلوا  من  الامتحان  بيعيطوا  واحنا  نحايلهم  ونؤلهم  معلش
> 
> ...





هو د الي بيحصل ديما يا ذيكو اصل الدنيا دي دنيتهم مش دنيتا احنا


واهلا بيك يا حبيبي في المنتدي 

لقد وصل احد اقطاب حزب  اعداء المراءه


----------



## zaki (12 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> هو د الي بيحصل ديما يا ذيكو اصل الدنيا دي دنيتهم مش دنيتا احنا
> 
> 
> واهلا بيك يا حبيبي في المنتدي
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه

ربنا  يخليك  يا  ايزاك  حبيبى

بس  يارب  مينا  يقتنع   بالكلام  وخلى  بالك  ان  دى  كلها  نصائح  مفيدة وببلاش

غيرك  علشان  يفهم  الكلام  دا  اتكلف  كتييييير​*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:
			
		

> هههههههههه
> اخيرا عرفت سبب سقوط البنات



لا ياكيرو المفروض تبقي اخيرا عرفت البنات بتتخن كده ليا وتبقي مدورة كده :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لا اصمله عليكم قال مش بتعملو كدا
> 
> 
> يعم مينا اللى بته من بلور ميحدفش الناس بطوب*



انا معنديش بيت ساكن في خيمة :new6: 

واحنا ناس متوفقة مش كده يا ذكي ويا ايزاك :t3:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *صدقنى  يا  مينا  دا  كلام
> 
> احنا  ايام  الجامعة  اللى  يادوب  لسة  مخلصنها   كانوا  البنات  بينزلوا  من  الامتحان  بيعيطوا  واحنا  نحايلهم  ونؤلهم  معلش
> 
> ...



مش معقول ذكي هنا اهلا بيك معانا في المنتدي يا ذكي ويارب يعجبك ونشوف ليك مشاركات كتير

بالنسبة لموضوع البنات بقي والمذاكرة بشوف بنفسي وحياتك ياذكي بس اهيه فرصة تريقة  :t3:


----------



## ezzzak (13 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> انا معنديش بيت ساكن في خيمة :new6:
> 
> واحنا ناس متوفقة مش كده يا ذكي ويا ايزاك :t3:




ايوه انا اشهد انه عايش في خيمه وعندهم جمال ( ابل)

والواد مينا طلع واد روش    وعنده    ( جمل)    ابل فيكترا:crazy_pil


----------



## ezzzak (13 يناير 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا  يخليك  يا  ايزاك  حبيبى
> 
> ...





ايوه بس الي اتكلف كتير دا يبقي مين فينا اصلنا كلنا شباب متكلفه قوي


----------



## maarttina (13 يناير 2006)

*مسئلة ان البنات بتاكل كتير ده حقيقة أسألوني انا وبالذات بسب الجلوس قدام الكمبيوتر لساعات طويلة طول النهار رايحه جاية علي التلاجه هههههههههه بس نشكر ربنا مش بتخن اوي يعني 
اما بالنسبة للذكاء بص علي نتيجة الاوائل ثانوية عامة لازم تتطلع بنت 
احنا نسبة ذكاءنا وتركزنا اعلي منكم بكتير 
وبعدين متغاظ اعمل زينا وذاكر وانت تجيب تقديرات 
وبعدين يا مينا انت نسيت حاجة مهمة جدا هي الانوسه وده حاجة تخلي اي ولد حتي لو مش هيحل حاجة يغششنا ههههههههههه
شفت بقي ان ربنا ادلنا حاجات مش عندكم ؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (13 يناير 2006)

*يواد يجامد انتا شايفين الرودود *


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> *مسئلة ان البنات بتاكل كتير ده حقيقة أسألوني انا وبالذات بسب الجلوس قدام الكمبيوتر لساعات طويلة طول النهار رايحه جاية علي التلاجه هههههههههه بس نشكر ربنا مش بتخن اوي يعني
> اما بالنسبة للذكاء بص علي نتيجة الاوائل ثانوية عامة لازم تتطلع بنت
> احنا نسبة ذكاءنا وتركزنا اعلي منكم بكتير
> وبعدين متغاظ اعمل زينا وذاكر وانت تجيب تقديرات
> ...



ليه كده يا مارتينا خليني اغيظهم شوية وبعدين احنا ايه اللي يضمن لينا انك مش بتتخني :t3: 
الرجال بتخاف علي فكرة من البنات التخينة تتخيل انها ممكن تتبطط في يوم من الايام هههههههه
وبعدين البنات اللي تاكل كتير مش اقتصادية خالص ههههه 
بالنسبة بقي لنتيجة الثانوية العامة يمكن عندكم في اميركا مش عندنا هنا :t3:  احنا عندنا البنات فاشلة 
ومش تنسي كلام حمادة نقاصات عقل ودين ولا هوه كاذب :smil4: 
الانوسة فكرتيني بيها الله يرحمها كانت طيبة هههههه بس ليها حل تاني الانوسة دي قصدك تكوني بتغشي فا المراقب يبصبصلك ويستحرم يطلعك من اللجنة انا لو بحل وقدامي ملكة الجمال ولا اعرفها اخلص وممكن ابصص واغششها غيسر كده نو :t3:


----------



## maarttina (13 يناير 2006)

ياسلام الله يرحم الأنوسه ليه يعني؟؟؟
يابني انت صعيدي ده المشكلة مش بتشوف بنات مش هتقدر قيمة الانوسه وبعدين في امريكا الوضع مختلف 
اما بالنسبة لكلام حماده فهو اتكلم عن المسلمات واعتقد انه معاه حق فيما ذكر عليهم بس نشكر ربنا انا مش مسلمه
ولو كنت مسلمه وسمعت ان رسولي قال  عليي حاجة زي كده كنت ضربته بالشبشب وسبت الدين ده فورا


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> ياسلام الله يرحم الأنوسه ليه يعني؟؟؟
> يابني انت صعيدي ده المشكلة مش بتشوف بنات مش هتقدر قيمة الانوسه وبعدين في امريكا الوضع مختلف
> اما بالنسبة لكلام حماده فهو اتكلم عن المسلمات واعتقد انه معاه حق فيما ذكر عليهم بس نشكر ربنا انا مش مسلمه
> ولو كنت مسلمه وسمعت ان رسولي قال  عليي حاجة زي كده كنت ضربته بالشبشب وسبت الدين ده فورا



:t11: :t11: :t11: 

انا اه صعيدي بس لفيت مصر كلها ولا يبقي العيب في مصر ولاايه يا مارتينا :closedeye 

عماتا مسيرنا نروح :smil7:  اميركا ونشوف الانوثة دي اللي بتقولي عليها  :t30: 

يا مفترية الشبشب حته وحدة لاء كويس انك مش مسلمة :t11:


----------



## ezzzak (14 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> :t11: :t11: :t11:
> 
> انا اه صعيدي بس لفيت مصر كلها ولا يبقي العيب في مصر ولاايه يا مارتينا :closedeye
> 
> ...




يا مينا تروح امريكا يقلولك الانوثه في مصر 

ترجع مصر يقولك الانوثه ركبت في طياره 6 الا تلت علي امريكا 

يعني مش عتعرف تاخد معاهم حق ولا باطل :t11:


----------



## zaki (14 يناير 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *
> احنا  ايام  الجامعة  اللى  يادوب  لسة  مخلصنها   كانوا  البنات  بينزلوا  من  الامتحان  بيعيطوا  واحنا  نحايلهم  ونؤلهم  معلش
> 
> وتعالى  بقا  يوم  النتيجة  تلاقيهم جيبين  تقديرات  واحنا  نحمد  ربنا  لو  يادوب  مقبول
> ...







			
				maarttina قال:
			
		

> *احنا نسبة ذكاءنا وتركزنا اعلي منكم بكتير
> وبعدين متغاظ اعمل زينا وذاكر وانت تجيب تقديرات *



*:t26: 

يا  أهلآ  بالمعارك

هو  الكلام  المكتوب  دا  رد  على  كلامى  اللى  فوق  ؟؟؟؟؟

عمومآ  لو  كانت  الاجابة   ( ايوة )   فمش  انا  اللى  ممكن  فى  يوم  يتغاظ  من  واحدة  بت


اعتماد  المشاركة  قوااااااااام*​


----------



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2006)

ايه يا رجالة اصمالة عليكوا انتوا اللى نافعين يعنى 

ماتخليش الواحد يتكلم :dntknw: 

اسكوتوا احسن  :ranting:


----------



## zaki (15 يناير 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> ايه يا رجالة اصمالة عليكوا انتوا اللى نافعين يعنى
> 
> ماتخليش الواحد يتكلم :dntknw:
> 
> اسكوتوا احسن  :ranting:




*بس  خلاص  يا  جماعة  

متخفوش

الاخت  جومانا  اصلها  بتحب  تهدى  النفوس​*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2006)

*عاوزين دم يا جدعان مش عاوزين تفاهم ولا كلام مش بيقدم ولا ياخر معاهم دم على طول *


----------



## zaki (16 يناير 2006)

*وماااااااالة  عيزنها  دم  نخليها  دم

واوعوا  تفتكروا  ان  ممكن  تجمع  نسائى  هيقدر  علينا


لكن  قولولى  الاول

لما  احب  اتكلم  واتفاوض  مع  حد  هنا  منكم  اكلم  مين  ؟  *​


----------



## Coptic Lady (17 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> هو د الي بيحصل ديما يا ذيكو اصل الدنيا دي دنيتهم مش دنيتا احنا
> 
> 
> واهلا بيك يا حبيبي في المنتدي
> ...





اللهم طولك يا روح:boxing: 

الحزب ده بينمو ومش عاجبنى الوضع ولازم يتحطله حد

همممممممم واخذ يفكر ويفكر 

وفى النهايه قال .........

مالقوش فالورد عيب قالوا احمر الخدين 

ايزاك حتروح النار حدف


----------



## ezzzak (17 يناير 2006)

حور محب قال:
			
		

> اللهم طولك يا روح:boxing:
> 
> الحزب ده بينمو ومش عاجبنى الوضع ولازم يتحطله حد
> 
> ...






:uhh :uhh :uhh :uhh :uhh  ليه انا عملت ايه عشان اروح النار 

وبعدين ياريت اروح النار لان هتكون كلها ستات وبنات اناكف فمين يعني 


في الجنه مفيش غير الرجاله


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> :uhh :uhh :uhh :uhh :uhh  ليه انا عملت ايه عشان اروح النار
> 
> وبعدين ياريت اروح النار لان هتكون كلها ستات وبنات اناكف فمين يعني
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

مصيبة انتا يا ايزاك *


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حركات البنات عشان يتهربو من المذاكرة ايام*



Coptic Lady قال:


> اللهم طولك يا روح:boxing:
> 
> الحزب ده بينمو ومش عاجبنى الوضع ولازم يتحطله حد
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
دول لا هيوردوا لا على جنة ولا نار
ولا جنينة الحيوانات
هيفضلوا فى الاف سايد*


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حركات البنات عشان يتهربو من المذاكرة ايام*



ezzzak قال:


> :uhh :uhh :uhh :uhh :uhh  ليه انا عملت ايه عشان اروح النار
> 
> وبعدين ياريت اروح النار لان هتكون كلها ستات وبنات اناكف فمين يعني
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههه
نعم
يعنى انتوا لوحدكوا الى بتدخلوا الجنة يعنى
ليييه
التقوى بتخر منكوا
ده الفساد لو ليه اسم هيبقى رجالة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حركات البنات عشان يتهربو من المذاكرة اي&#157*

يا ساااااااااتر على الظلم !!



> الثلاث وجبات الرئيسية لازم تقعد عليها أول وحده وماتقوم الا آخر وحده جوعانة المسكينة ياحراااام ،، واحيانا تزيد وجبات اضافية اذا كانت المادة دسمة .​



اصل المذاكرة يا ميناااااااا يا خويا بتجوع 

وبتساعد على التركيز كمان :smile02




> 2.تقعد تسوي نفسها طفشانه وتعبانه ويااااااربي مو قادرة اذاكر مدري وشفيني حاسة بكتمة يمه 00الظاهر احد قاري علي والا صاكني عين 000 تقعد امها تقول باسم الله عليك000 تعالي اقرا عليك يابنيتي00
> كل هذا عشان اذا سقطت يقولون عين​



تعالى أقرأ عليكى يا بنتى :thnk0001:

اناااااااااا مش بعد ما شفت لغتك فى الموضوع ده 

قلت بردوا شكلك غيرت ولا حاجة :new6:



> 3.بعضهم ينزل عليها وسواس نظافة ايام الامتحانات تتسبح الصبح والليل وتستشور شعرها كل مرة طبعا مايصير تخليه يخترب وبكره كيف تروح الجامعة والكتاب على برد طبعا هذي من واجباتها اليومية ماتقدر تتركهاعشان تذاكر مايصير0​



احنا مش بنحب نذاكر غير فى نظااااااافة 

مش زى ناس يا ميناااااا :59:

:new6::new6::new6:

طيب ابقى قولنا انت كمان بتعمل اااااايه ؟​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: حركات البنات عشان يتهربو من المذاكرة ايام*

مش بذاكر اصلا

بس بدال اتكلمتي علي الموضوع بالتفصيل كدا

يبقي جيت انا علي الجرح :closedeye

ومش ها اعلق اكتر من كدا " انكشفتي بقي "


----------

